
A utility to provide services rather than power - tomahunt
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/08/18/business/energy-environment/eneco-netherlands-electricity-utility.html
======
tomahunt
Here is a dutch documentry on the same topic [https://youtu.be/oOO-
pYUl9-w](https://youtu.be/oOO-pYUl9-w)

